# right before lunch time



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we go to some hell hole to change out a toilet 
My brother in law said it was kind of dirty, 
but I did not realize how filthy the place was
I mopped off my gate after we threw this thing
into the dumpster..... 

WE Had to lug it down a flight 
of stairs all covered in dog and cat hair.....

got a picture of the tub which is classic 
but cant pull it off my phone....

It kind of takes away your desire to eat lunch


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't imagine how you could let it get that bad. That is a good reminder to never price a toilet replacement without seeing it first.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like the toilet had its trap seal dry out and that stains are from the sewer gases coming out through the toilet...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

In really old basements around here I find those a lot. Usually have had the water disconnected for years. 

Sometimes I refer to them as clean outs.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That one would have went out in a contractor bag. And I would have washed up with scrubbing bubbles. Kills 99% of bacteria in contact


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No pic, so you'll have to take my word for it. I use to do the plumbing for a sec. 8 apartment complex 25% were good clean tenants... the rest I could describe with a few colorful words other than disgusting.

Went to one unit for a closet auger. Maintenance guy had augered it at least twice a week for over a month, so the called the professional plumber to make the tenant happy. Felt like a cracked trap to me, but it passed the TP test, but recommended changing it out. Mainsfield garbage any way.

A month later I get a call to replace it.:blink: They are budgeted, so that's the maint. guy's gig. Well, he refused to swap it out because the tenants plugged it up again, used it for two weeks straight without being able to flush and not calling the office. I looked at it and told the manager it'd cost her 250% of the normal bill to R&R a provided stool/bolts/wax. Boss would get the first 150% and I'd get the other 100%. 

She agreed. There was no real liquid in it, but was full to the brim with tp and solids. Made some extra money that day!


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

NOW THATS DISCUSTING, Reminds me of one toilet I pulled and replaced, Put on surgical gloves with a pair of leather gloves over the top so I wouldn't rip the plastic gloves and threw all of them away when I was done. Then went home and took a shower LOL


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

jnaas2 said:


> NOW THATS DISCUSTING, Reminds me of one toilet I pulled and replaced, Put on surgical gloves with a pair of leather gloves over the top so I wouldn't rip the plastic gloves and threw all of them away when I was done. Then went home and took a shower LOL


Hey Jnaas-you should try thickster ex brand gloves. Best nitrile gloves on the planet. 14 mil thick. These guys on here don't believe me, but I'm the one eatin nachos for lunch with no fear.


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I googled them I think those will work


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I sort of feel sorry for the new toilet we installed...

I pulled back the shower curtain that was stuck to the tile to take a picture of the tub ..... yikes..... 

I would not bathe a hog in that tub



.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I sort of feel sorry for the new toilet we installed... I pulled back the shower curtain that was stuck to the tile to take a picture of the tub ..... yikes..... I would not bathe a hog in that tub .


What's up with the clean streak on the toilet side of the wall? That's the kind of shower you need a shower after using.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Workhorseplmg said:


> What's up with the clean streak on the toilet side of the wall? That's the kind of shower you need a shower after using.



the clean streak is where the shower curtain had actually been stuck to the wall for the past few years...:yes:. I had to actually peel it off the tile wall to take a picture of the faucet and walls.. 

I was sort of worried after I disturbed the curtain... that the customer might take notice to the curtain just hanging normal after I messed with it...
but he is on another planet and did not notice a thing...... :blink: .


----------



## damadtech (Apr 6, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Hey Jnaas-you should try thickster ex brand gloves. Best nitrile gloves on the planet. 14 mil thick. These guys on here don't believe me, but I'm the one eatin nachos for lunch with no fear.


Thanks for the info on these! All the reviews are great so sounds like they're perfect. Just ordered a few boxes off Amazon. Glad I caught your post! :thumbup:


----------

